# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  TIME 2012 100 Most influential people - go vote for Ron Paul!

## jdcole

Follow the link, vote for Dr. Paul.  Do I have to break it down for you?

http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109630,00.html

----------


## Kade

If this is a 2012 poll, the answer is going to pretty quickly be either the Supreme Court Justices or the President.. if you are going by Most Influential.

----------


## Highstreet

h ttp://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2107952_2107953_2109630,00.html

"Cast your votes for the leaders, artists, innovators, icons and heroes that you think are the most influential people in the world. Official voting ends on Friday, April 6, and the poll winner will be included in the TIME 100 issue. The complete TIME 100 list will be chosen by our editors and revealed on TIME.com on Tuesday, April 17.
---------------------------

Age: 76 
Occupation: Republican presidential candidate
The leader of a vibrant libertarian movement, Paul has drawn huge, passionate crowds throughout the Republican presidential campaign. But on his third and final bid for the White House, Paul is again poised to come up short. Even so, the retiring 12-term Congressman has reshaped the national political debate and left behind his imprint on his party  not to mention an heir, Senator Rand Paul, to inherit his army."


He's at 78%, let's push that even higher so he gets in the top of the list!!!

***update****  Paul is 2nd on the list right now!  Only 400 votes from 1st place!
ttp://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2107952_2107959_2107960,00.html

----------


## Crickett

Time has lied the past 4 times. I do not know if they will this time, but I would bet on it.

----------


## cachemaster

Dont forget to vote this guy down :P

h ttp://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2107952_2107953_2109941,00.html

----------


## Highstreet

Kevin Levine is Paul's only competition for first:
h ttp://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2107952_2107953_2109982,00.html

And Anonymous is 3rd:
h ttp://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2107952_2107953_2109562,00.html

Vote them both DOWN!!

----------


## jdcole

"100 most influential people"
"100 most influential"
"100 most"
"100"

There will be 100 people on this list.  Let's ensure that Dr. Paul is in the running to be on it.

Anybody else?  GO vote.

----------


## truthspeaker

Can't vote. Is it closed?

----------


## jdcole

So I posted about this in the promotion ideas board.  Eh.

Vote for Dr. Paul, indeed.

----------


## Tod

I voted.

Who is Kevin Levine?  (honestly, I never heard of him before....have to google him)

----------


## surf

83%

edit: forgive me, but i also voted for Messi

----------


## sailingaway

I'll vote but even when he comes in near the top they just plain leave him off of the list they publicize.  Last time he was above Bachmann and they mentioned her and not him, and when he won their 'playoff' poll they were supposed to put out a cover but decided our votes didn't count....

----------


## lib3rtarian

Voted! Paul is leading the pack!

http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...107960,00.html

2nd place is a guy who makes games?? some priorities people have!

----------


## vechorik

> Kevin Levine is Paul's only competition for first:
> h ttp://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2107952_2107953_2109982,00.html
> ...................


I added to all RP polls yes on RP and vote No way on opposition http://www.ronpoll.com/index.php

----------


## Tankbot85

http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109630,00.html

----------


## kathy88

Screen shots can prove useful here I would think. If RP doesn't show up on the list we'd have some proof he was not included. Not that it really matters, but it's nice to be bale to call people on their $#@! once in a while. Right now he's at the very top.

----------


## Suzu

Here is Ron Paul's page where you can vote for him to be "Man of the Year" (or at least one of them):

http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109630,00.html

----------


## anewvoice

> I voted.
> 
> Who is Kevin Levine?  (honestly, I never heard of him before....have to google him)


I did too, and I loved Bioshock.  No idea who he was.

----------


## ItsTime

Posted it everywhere.

----------


## Gravik

http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109630,00.html


Vote vote vote!

----------


## Gravik

Voted.

----------


## Yoddle

Ron Paul is in first place... But I doubt they listen to the online poll, they just do it to get a bunch of website hits.

----------


## KEEF

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75436144@N07/6881740050/

----------


## Suzu

Less fuzzy screen shot of Dr. Paul in 1st place:

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

They would never put Paul on the front cover. Didn't they say they were going to publish a poll a while ago but never did because Paul got too much support? Time can go stick their heads back up their cracks.

----------


## RonRules

Name	Yes	No
Ron Paul	10683	1077
Erik Martin	7264	747
Ken Levine	4536	1095
Anonymous	4294	1421
Adele	3971	3834
Imran Khan	3853	371
Lady Gaga	3519	1024

----------


## rpwi

Done:

Name: Yes No

Ron Paul 	10683 	1077
Erik Martin 	7264 	747
Ken Levine 	4536 	1095
Anonymous 	4294 	1421
Adele 	3971 	3834

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

also bonus points from TPTB to Time for using the most unflattering pic of Ron, ever.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

voted

----------


## PierzStyx

Voted for Dr. Paul. Keep it going people!

----------


## nano1895

voted

----------


## row row fight da powah

Looks like the entirety of the reddit site is winning.

----------


## Tiso0770

How the F* did Erik Martin jump 50,000 points to the number 1 spot all of a sudden?.

----------


## ironj221

> How the F* did Erik Martin jump 50,000 points to the number 1 spot all of a sudden?.


Probably a story on reddit about it.

----------


## Jeremy

I voted for:
Ron Paul
Peter Thiel
Frank Luntz
Mitt Romney
Grover Norquist

Voted against:
Marco Rubio

----------


## WilliamShrugged

voted for salmin khan, Paul, Charles Murray.

----------


## FancyJules

Voted

----------


## LCG8928

I voted.

----------


## Lishy

> I voted for:
> Ron Paul
> Peter Thiel
> Frank Luntz
> *Mitt Romney*
> Grover Norquist
> 
> Voted against:
> Marco Rubio


O.o

----------


## Expatriate

Did they photoshop him to make him look old or crusty or something?

----------


## kezt777

I voted and then tweeted my vote... and ya the photo is probably meant to be artsy but I wasnt too thrilled with the result - but I guess looking again, it gives me the impression of a man who has seen much and done much, and is looking ahead and is thoughtful. Okay I guess the artsy style may have worked afterall

----------


## cooper56

Who is Erik Martin i dont think he will win though hes losing to this guy and is in second.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

I voted

----------


## J_White

effing Erik Martin !!

----------


## cooper56

Come on people think about if he does come in first it would give him exposure to be on the magazine.

----------


## Expatriate

He came in first in a bunch of their contests last time around and they didn't make a peep about it except in some smarmy online-only video.

----------


## No1butPaul

Erik Martin 115746 YES  11018 NO
Ron Paul 36116 YES  4313 NO


Come On!  Where's all the RP people at?

----------


## ProBlue33

http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109557,00.html


LOL 93.6% against, that's why he would be blown away in the general, people wouldn't be voting for Obama, they would be voting against him.

These GOP primary voters are insane, total political suicide.

----------


## Jeremy

> O.o


I thought he was a little low, lol.

----------


## Lucille

I don't know why I bother.  The winner is who Time decides.  IIRC, Assange was in the lead last year, but the winner ended up being that technofascist Zuckerberg.

Via LRC:  The TIME 100 Poll

----------


## The Free Hornet

> Should Ron Paul be on the list?
> Thank you for voting!
> Definitely  89.18%  
> 
> No Way  10.82%


Voted!  Had to enable scripts until allowing "polldaddy".

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

10.82 % said no? They must hate liberty.

----------


## Tiso0770

Voted!!


Definitely  89.18%  

No Way  10.82%

----------


## BuddyRey

Voted!

----------


## Godmode7

Voted! Hope he wins!

----------


## NoPants

Interesting. Newt's numbers are the reverse of Paul's right now:

(approximate) 

Paul - 89% (Yes), 10% (No)
Newt - 10% (Yes), 89% (No)

----------


## Emperius

Voted, Ron is currently at 91%

----------


## kathy88

I couldn't find Romney on the list. Good.

----------


## Lishy

Ahahah he's actually winning as one of Time's most influential people!? :O

----------


## JJ2

> Did they photoshop him to make him look old or crusty or something?


Looks like a Founding Father to me!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

TWell Time's policial figure of the year goes to Ron Paul. But we know, Fascist/Communist TIME will pick their puppet. 

The Winner and descending order of the pack of charlatans

----------


## fr33

What are the odds Time actually puts Paul at the top of the list when he wins?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Bump: Keep it going.

He's at 86% now

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> What are the odds Time actually puts Paul at the top of the list when he wins?


50/50 I guess

----------


## kpitcher

The Print version of time came in the mail today. In one of the first pages in the various small news bits section they had a link to their poll. They had 3 faces in the image with the caption" Contenders include Adele, Ron Paul and Jeremy Lin"

----------


## fr33

> The Print version of time came in the mail today. In one of the first pages in the various small news bits section they had a link to their poll. They had 3 faces in the image with the caption" Contenders include Adele, Ron Paul and Jeremy Lin"


Cool. All 3 are worthy of Time's attention in my opinion.

----------


## LArryZ

This list is really a joke and shows how easily manipulated i is.

This IS the same website after all that had a poll 15 years ago that saw Hank the Angry Drunken Dwarf voted Sexiest Man Alive.

----------


## 40oz

I didn't see this posted. Ron Paul is currently running 2nd! If you haven't voted, now would be good. Spread the word.

Frothy looks to be the biggest loser in this poll, slightly behind the grinch, with mittens not looking too much better.




*The 2012 TIME 100 Poll*

         Cast your votes for the leaders, artists,  innovators, icons and heroes that you think are the most influential  people in the world.  Official voting ends on Friday, April 6, and the  poll winner will be included in the TIME 100 issue. The complete TIME  100 list will be chosen by our editors and revealed on TIME.com on  Tuesday, April 17.

----------


## randomname

I would be terribly surprised if Time would let Ron Paul win this, or even acknowledge a 2nd place showing. According to their narrative he should be on a "least influential" list.

Still gave him a vote, of course

----------


## Lishy

vote him! It'll help his election a ton!

----------


## bobburn

If we could get him to first, that would be amazing..but it seems unlikely at this point.

----------


## kill the banks

voted

----------


## amonasro

What's the point? They'll just pick Ben Bernanke or something.

----------


## libertygrl

> What's the point? They'll just pick Ben Bernanke or something.


But what have we got to lose? Can't hurt to try.

----------


## amonasro

> But what have we got to lose? Can't hurt to try.


I know, I voted. I just don't see an establishment rag like time giving him any credibility. The pic of him is nice though.

----------


## MozoVote

Not bad, though. He's ahead of Stephen Colbert and "Anonymous"

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I think the dude's who are in 1st or 2nd place were placed there by people clearing their history, cache, and cookies and then re-voting over and over.

----------


## JJ2

> What's the point? They'll just pick Ben Bernanke or something.


The winner automatically gets on the 100 Most Influencial list.

----------


## Lishy

> I think the dude's who are in 1st or 2nd place were placed there by people clearing their history, cache, and cookies and then re-voting over and over.


LET'S TRY THIS!!!

----------


## awake

Who gives a rats a&& about the guy from Redit?

----------


## No1butPaul

Ron Paul is currently in 3rd behind this guy ---> http://h xxp://www.time.com/time/spe...109940,00.html
the director of "A Separation" -- best foreign film from Iran.  I bet there are plenty that would vote this down if they knew.    Anyone post to those sites?  What we won't think of.

----------


## eleganz

bump we need to keep going.

----------


## Carehn

This crap comes up every year and they always pic some metro I never heard of or some Dick that I have despite the vote.

----------


## FindLiberty

I Voted:  "+" for RP, and also voted "-" for the next four names...

Those numbers are interesting here (people I've never even heard of are so high on this list); Time's a waste of time IMO.

----------


## Lishy

> I think the dude's who are in 1st or 2nd place were placed there by people clearing their history, cache, and cookies and then re-voting over and over.


LET'S DO THIS FOR PAUL!!!

----------


## unknown

Just voted.

2 people lead Ron Paul and I've never heard of them:  Erik Martin and Asghar Farhadi...

----------


## RMDIII

Ron Paul is currently the third most influential person of 2012 according to current Time magazine poll. More influential than Barack Obama, Mitt Romney, and Rick Santorum combined. This is an unprecedented opportunity for us bypass the media blackout and draw national attention to the only candidate that can get this country back on the right path. Help Ron Paul get the attention he deserves and vote today. 

Official voting ends on Friday, April 6, and the poll winner will be included in the TIME 100 issue. 

http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109630,00.html

Be sure to share this with EVERYONE you know.

----------


## roc_rob

Voted.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Ron Paul is currently the third most influential person of 2012 according to current Time magazine poll. More influential than Barack Obama, Mitt Romney, and Rick Santorum combined. This is an unprecedented opportunity for us bypass the media blackout and draw national attention to the only candidate that can get this country back on the right path. Help Ron Paul get the attention he deserves and vote today. 
> 
> Official voting ends on Friday, April 6, and the poll winner will be included in the TIME 100 issue. 
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109630,00.html
> 
> Be sure to share this with EVERYONE you know.


They will just take him out, as Time has done in the past. Not saying don't vote, just don't set your hopes to high.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Voted.  I notice while he is 3rd in Yes votes, he is much lower than 3rdin No votes

----------


## Origanalist

Looks like we're voting on whether or not he is put on the list.

----------


## PatriotOne

This one is notable:

Rick Santorum

Yes:  1764

No:   12074

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Looks like we're voting on whether or not he is put on the list.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-PAUL!!!/page5

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...uential-People

----------


## opinionatedfool

I just emailed Doug Wead and asked him to pass it along to the powers that be on the campaign so they post a link to the poll on the Ron Paul Facebook page. Hopefully they do so.

----------


## Origanalist

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-PAUL!!!/page5
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...uential-People


I get it, (duh, sometimes I amaze myself). Never voted for anything at time mag before.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Didn't Lady Gaga win it last time? 

TIME's "most . . . blah blah blah" is a waste of  . . . . time.

----------


## Godmode7

BUMP! 4th place?! We have more than 64,174 freedom loving people capable of clicking the "Definitely" button! Make it happen!

----------


## Athan

Time is anti-Paul.

----------


## RDM

Some of you people that won't vote are purely pathetic to say the least. Yet, if this was some Joe Blows blog that has a monthly readership of 300, most of you would be tripping over yourselves to go vote who you want for President. This forum never ceases to amaze me of some of the most irrational thinking of people.

----------


## soulcyon

Top 5 So far:

*Asghar Farhadi* - 88.56% / 11.44%
*Benedict Cumberbatch* - 85.07% / 14.93%
*Ron Paul* -  83.4% / 16.6%
*Narendra Modi* - 71.7% / 28.3%
*Erik Martin* - 78.17% / 21.83%

I think they're sorting by number of votes, rather than percentages, which is kind of dumb.

I r disappointed in Time.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Top 5 So far:
> 
> *Asghar Farhadi* - 88.56% / 11.44%
> *Benedict Cumberbatch* - 85.07% / 14.93%
> *Ron Paul* -  83.4% / 16.6%
> *Narendra Modi* - 71.7% / 28.3%
> *Erik Martin* - 78.17% / 21.83%
> 
> I think they're sorting by number of votes, rather than percentages, which is kind of dumb.
> ...


Who?
Who?
Ron Paul!
Who?
Who?

----------


## Stefan

Bump! Keep voting!

----------


## Darguth

If they are doing it by percentage we need all RP supporters who voted for Paul to also down-vote all the others (or at least those near or above him).

----------


## Stefan

> If they are doing it by percentage we need all RP supporters who voted for Paul to also down-vote all the others (or at least those near or above him).


Done!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> I think the dude's who are in 1st or 2nd place were placed there by people clearing their history, cache, and cookies and then re-voting over and over.


^^^^




> LET'S TRY THIS!!!


Maybe it's time to do this^^^^

----------


## Butch

I voted.
I actually went through the whole list. Pretty shocking at some of the ones that got high Yes, and others that got high No.
Maybe I just see the world differently than most voters there do. I'm not 'star struck', but I bet many of the voters there are.
Anyway, Obama was down in the dumps, so everyone there isn't totally crazy, lol.

Oh yeah, and Romney is dragging bottom

----------


## Bilgefisher

I must live in a bubble.  I haven't heard of any of the top 6 except Ron.

----------


## RDM

Looks like he's being hit with a down vote attack. Probably Romney and Santorum people.

----------


## RDM

Paul is about to be beat by Vladmir Putin. Ron's dropping fast. What a shame.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

bump

----------


## RDM

All i can say is, less than 70,000 votes is rather pathetic considering the FB has over 900,000 likes.

----------


## Expatriate

Looks like they removed the vote totals. What was Ron at before that happened?




> Voting for inclusion in the TIME 100 issue is now closed. The final list, selected by our editors, will be revealed on Wednesday, April 18th
> 
> Read more: http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...109630,00.html #ixzz1uFr6TNB7

----------


## papitosabe

> Looks like they removed the vote totals. What was Ron at before that happened?


http://www.time.com/time/specials/pa...l?iid=obinsite

----------


## BrianHandeland

I cant find where to vote yes or no at?

----------


## BrianHandeland

oh it closed nevermind

----------

